# FR: I have been V-ing since I was X (years old)



## jamesjiao

Just one more note on this. You use the same French structure/tense when expressing "Been doing something *since* a certain point of time in the past"

par exemple:

"I have been practising karate since I was 8 years old."
"Je *pratique* le karate depuis que j'avais huit ans"

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Maître Capello

You would use the present twice → _Je pratique le karaté depuis que j'*ai* 8 ans._

[…]


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Merci beaucoup à vous tous pour m'avoir expliqué tout ceci!



Maître Capello said:


> You would use the present twice → _Je pratique le karaté depuis que j'*ai* 8 ans._


 
Dernière question: Pourquoi conjugue-t-on le second verbe au présent? C'est carrément un fait au passé qui n'est plus vrai de nos jours!


----------



## Jocaste

Cristina Moreno said:


> Dernière question: Pourquoi conjugue-t-on le second verbe au présent? C'est carrément un fait au passé qui n'est plus vrai de nos jours!



Mais non ! Justement, c'est exactement le contraire 
_Je pratique le karaté depuis que j'*ai* 8 ans.
_Cela signifie que j'ai commencé à pratiquer le karaté à l'âge de 8 ans et que j'en fais encore aujourd'hui. 
"_depuis que j'ai 8 ans_" --> fait qui continue encore aujourd'hui.
J'espère que c'est clair


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Merci Jocaste pour l'explication.
Alors quand on dit "Je pratique le Karaté depuis que j'ai 8 ans" => Je le pratique toujours. Mais quand on dit "Je pratiquais le Karaté depuis que j'avais 8 ans" => Je ne le pratique plus maintenant. Ai-je raison?
Merci de nouveau.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, c'est Cristina qui a raison… Au temps pour moi… 

Selon Grevisse :


> Après _depuis que_, on a parfois, dans la langue familière, un présent illogique.


Donc il faudrait plutôt employer le passé composé au lieu du présent → _depuis que j'*ai eu* 8 ans.

Je *pratique* le karaté depuis que j'*ai eu* 8 ans._ (Je le pratique toujours.)
_Je *pratiquais* le karaté depuis que j'*avais eu* 8 ans._ (Je ne le pratique plus.)

P.S.: C'est vraiment étrange, car je trouve que la version au présent sonne mieux que celle au passé composé…


----------



## Loob

Maître Capello's version make sense to me:

_Je pratique le karaté depuis que j'ai eu 8 ans. (Je le pratique toujours)_
_I've been doing karate since I was eight._

What intrigues me, though, is the alternative:

_Je pratique le karaté depuis que j'*ai* 8 ans._

Which is more common/colloquial?

Loob


----------



## Maître Capello

I think the version with the present is more common and colloquial, and for some reason *sounds* more natural than the "correct" version, which is what confused me in the first place.


----------



## itka

Je reviens sur ce fil que je n'avais pas lu et je suis étonnée par ces phrases... Il me semble que personne ne dirait cela autrement que :
_"Je fais du karaté depuis l'âge de 8 ans".
_
Depuis que j'ai eu 8 ans... c'est sans doute correct grammaticalement, mais outre que c'est extrêmement lourd, ça fait un peu curieux... on dirait que la personne a attendu le jour de son anniversaire pour se mettre à faire du karaté !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, Itka. Mais que penses-tu de la version au présent (_depuis que j'*ai* 8 ans_) ? Je veux dire, pas grammaticalement parlant, mais à l'oreille cela te semble-t-il naturel ou non ?


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Je reviens sur ce fil que je n'avais pas lu et je suis étonnée par ces phrases... Il me semble que personne ne dirait cela autrement que :
> _"Je fais du karaté depuis l'âge de 8 ans"_


 
C'est ce que je dirais aussi. _Depuis que j'ai 8 ans_ me semble curieux... Très !


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, Itka. Mais que penses-tu de la version au présent (_depuis que j'*ai* 8 ans_) ? Je veux dire, pas grammaticalement parlant, mais à l'oreille cela te semble-t-il naturel ou non ?



Ma petite oreille rose et non moins francophone ne supporte pas... étant donné que je n'ai plus huit ans... depuis longtemps !
"Depuis que j'ai huit ans..." n'a de sens que si j'ai encore huit ans, _maintenant_.

_Ceci dit_ , je l'ai déjà entendu ... mais enfin, il faut savoir de quoi on parle. Si on se réfère à ce qui se dit... on dit énormément de choses qui ne sont absolument pas à conseiller à quelqu'un qui apprend le français ou/et qui veut le parler correctement...

Si on décrit la langue : oui, il y a des Français, (jeunes, ou peu instruits, ou qui font exprès, ou...) qui le disent et tout le monde les comprend.
Si on vise la norme du français : non, c'est totalement incorrect, il ne faut jamais dire cela (sous peine de voir votre Grevisse sauter tout seul dans le feu pour se suicider...)


----------



## Loob

Google.fr searches indicate that "depuis que j'ai X ans" is pretty common.

"Depuis l'âge de X ans" is obviously the 'correct' form.  But could "depuis que j'ai X ans" be on the way to being accepted as correct?

Loob


----------



## Maître Capello

In the short term it's definitely incorrect and therefore should not be used. However, as it is quite common today, it might get accepted in the long run—who knows? But for now we should stick to _depuis l'âge de _X_ ans_ (or also _dès l'âge de _X_ ans_ in the past)…


----------



## Thrillhouse85

"  Je  me suis engagé comme bénévole avec [organisation] à [ma ville] depuis 2008."

Is this correct for "I have been," or should it be "j'étais engagé comme...?"


----------



## Perco

Je travaille bénévolement avec [organisation] depuis 2008

because 'depuis' with an expression of time uses a present, where English uses a present perfect progressive/continuous.


----------



## jackyboyx

Is this how i would say 'my parents have been divorced since i was six'?

mes parents avaient divorcés depuis j'avais six ans

thanks


----------



## Jeaan

mes parents sont divorcés depuis que j'ai 6 ans.


----------



## massirifani

Mes parents ont divorcé quand j'avais six ans.


----------



## Jeaan

I think that:

Mes parents ont divorcé quand j'avais six ans = My parents divorced when I was 6

mes parents sont divorcés depuis que j'ai 6 ans = my parents have been divorced since i was six


----------



## geostan

Jeaan said:


> mes parents sont divorcés depuis que j'ai 6 ans.



J'ai or j'avais?


----------



## Maître Capello

_…depuis que j'*ai* 6 ans_.


----------



## ouiouioui

I'd like to know how to say "since....they have been destroying the earth"

ie. "Depuis la revolution industrielle, les effets de la rechauffement global [have been destroying] la terre lentement"

I'm not sure if I need to use the pluperfect tense 'les effets avaient été détruire'
or the subjunctive..?? My french is really bad sorry, any advice would be much appreciated.

My bad *les effets de rechauffement global


----------



## калина

Hello ouiouioui and welcome!

With "depuis", an action that started in the past and continues in the present uses the present: "Depuis la révolution industrielle, les effets du réchauffement global détruisent lentement la Terre."

No need to apologize, it's good that you're learning and making an effort!


----------



## kite4life

Just a suggestion: we generally say "réchauffement planétaire" inatead of "rechauffement global" but it makes sens anyway


----------



## izumi_tsukiko

i am a little bit struggling on this sentence. 'I have been reading them since i was little.' ('them' is a collection of books)
this is my attempt: Je lisais ça quand j'a été petite.

  or it should be : Je lis ça depuis ....?


----------



## jann

Yes, you should use the present tense in French.  When you say "I have been reading them..." it means that you still continue to read those books now, and so you need the present to talk about that in French. 

The normal direct object pronoun for "them" (3rd person plural) is _les_, and it goes before the verb:

_Je les lis..._

And for the second half of your sentence, you have several options: ..._depuis toute petite, depuis l'âge de 7 ans, depuis mon enfance, depuis que je suis petite, etc_.  (Feminine agreement, because you're a girl.)

I won't say that the passé composé is wrong, but it is less frequent... because being little wasn't a one-time event.


----------

